# Columbia College Chicago CCC MFA Producing, Writing/Directing Q/A



## zach915m (May 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I don't see a lot of Columbia College presence on here and realize a lot of people have questions about the program, especially Creative Producing since it's new.  Feel free to ask me them and I'll do my best to answer  (for better or worse).

I'm finishing my final year in the program right now and just have my thesis film to make in the writing/directing program so I know all the ins and outs.  I'll answer any question completely unbiased.  There are definitely many positives and some negatives about the school that you should know about when applying to different programs.

Ask away!


----------



## Aladdin (May 10, 2011)

Hey Zach,

Glad you started this thread! I was considering attending the MFA Creative Producing program this fall and was wondering if there are any student films posted online for viewing? I think that might help give me an idea of the program's potential.

Also, I would appreciate your general opinion on the school/film department since I have read mixed things.

Thank you!


----------



## zach915m (May 11, 2011)

Hey Aladdin,

Congrats on getting accepted to the producing program, I'm pretty excited about it as it'll be nice to have producers working on the same maturity/expertise level.

Honestly, a general opinion is something that is just that, general and an opinion, so take it as it is.  Some of the other stuff that I've read online pertaining to Columbia College has been more focused towards the undergraduate program, which is VASTLY different, and a lot of the other stuff is dated as hell, which is why I wanted to start this thread.

Personally, I think the MFA in writing and Directing is well thought out for the most part.  Our current director really cares about us, the students and I think that has a huge part of why the program is so "user friendly."  There are kinks here and there mostly in the curriculum, but those are always being discussed and changed.

This is a program where you'll get to write and direct a bunch of films and learn through the experience.  The community is the best part in my opinion.  There are a lot of people around making films and you have the pick of the litter when it comes to choosing undergrads to help you with your projects.

I've had a great experience, but that's just me.  If there is anything specific you want to know please ask!

I pm'd you about viewing films.


----------



## Aladdin (May 12, 2011)

It's good to hear that you have had a generally positive experience. In dealing with the administration, they have been nothing but helpful. Reading some of those online reviews did put me off a little (though like you said, most are in regards to the undergrad programs of various departments). The prospect of being the premier class does sound exciting and seems full of potential. I also like that its about half the cost of many other programs. I do have some concerns though and was hoping for some of your insights:

1) CCC doesn't seem as well respected as many other schools. How will the degree be viewed through the eyes of a potential employer?

2) Since its in Chicago, I'm worried about their relationship with the industry (though I've heard that the semester in LA program is pretty good).

3) Since the creative producing program is new, there may be a high number of kinks in the curriculum or suffer from inexperienced teachers. In that sense it could be under developed or experimental.

 Thanks again!


----------



## zach915m (May 16, 2011)

Hey Aladdin,

1)  I'm not an employer but I'll try answer this question as well as I can.

My opinion is that in a film-making sense it doesn't really matter where you've gone to school whether is be USC or North Dakota, either you can do the job or you can't and your hire is largely going to be based on that.  Most everyone who has gotten jobs in filmmaking has done it through connections.  So ofcourse, if you go to school in California, you may have more connections out there is that's where you want to end up.

In an academic sense I do think it helps to go to the more renowned schools.  Columbia CC is seemingly mid-tier, above a lot of schools but just below the names, Columbia, NYU etc etc.  If your looking to go tenure track as a professor the better the name your degree has the more of a chance you will have.

2) If LA is where you want to be, then I'd say move there when your done with CCC's program.  I can't speak from experience again, but it can't hurt to be in LA for school, but I don';t really know how much it can help.  From what I've heard a lot of people gain there connections through working in LA and then move elsewhere.

3)  I wouldn't worry one iota about inexperienced teachers. Columbia only lets the best teachers teach grad courses and all of the grad faculty is really good.  Many of them having worked in LA professionally.  I would say you'll be in really good hands in this sense. 

 As far as the curriculum I haven't been through it but I am a bit envious of the semester in LA program for producing.  We don't have it for writing/directing and I kinda wish we did.  It looks VERY well rounded with a mix of film theory and active producing, ofcourse leaning towards the latter.

Personally I think there are kinks in any program, and I'm sure that wherever you go you'll find something that isn't "perfect,"  I can't imagine there is another program that is quite as current as ours with the new production center and all the thought that went into this new program.  They've been talking about it since I got here, and it's pretty exciting to have all the new talent coming in!

-Zach


----------

